# Pelwick Bay ?



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

The MIRANDA H875 was renamed as MIRANDA III in February 1915, after taken up by the Admiralty as a minesweeper.

All the websites I've found that everyone agrees that she was wrecked on 14th January 1918, in Pelwick Bay. As she wasn't sunk by enemy action, the 1914-18 Merchant Shipping Losses don't refer to her. The Hull Register doesn't state where she was lost., just "on active service."

Now I've tried the wonderful wide internet, my British gazeteers and numerous Admiralty Pilots, but no such place Pelwick Bay. There's a Perwick Bay, IoM. Could that be the place?

BarryJ


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

BarryJ said:


> The MIRANDA H875 was renamed as MIRANDA III in February 1915, after taken up by the Admiralty as a minesweeper.
> 
> All the websites I've found that everyone agrees that she was wrecked on 14th January 1918, in Pelwick Bay. As she wasn't sunk by enemy action, the 1914-18 Merchant Shipping Losses don't refer to her. The Hull Register doesn't state where she was lost., just "on active service."
> 
> ...


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?172653


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Sorry, but I've been to that website and many others, and I have the book by Dittmar and Colledge "British Warships 1914-18" - they all give "Pelwick Bay"

There's no such a place!

BarryJ


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hull Trawler Losses 1918 give it as "Pelwich Bay".


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Cueball - that seems likely, but where is Pelwich Bay?

BarryJ


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BarryJ said:


> Thanks, Cueball - that seems likely, but where is Pelwich Bay?
> 
> BarryJ


That's the problem, I can't find that either!.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

It's a bit annoying! I'm hoping that someone will prove that either Pelwich or Perwick Bay will turn up trumps, where MIRANDA rests.

But I'm not holding my breath.

BarryJ


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

BarryJ said:


> It's a bit annoying! I'm hoping that someone will prove that either Pelwich or Perwick Bay will turn up trumps, where MIRANDA rests.
> 
> But I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> BarryJ


It seems that to view maps of wreck sites, you have to join first. Anyone on SN who is a member could view it and let you know the precise location of the ship.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that good idea! I'll post a new posting.

BarryJ


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a Selwick or Selwicks Bay off Flamborough Head - which would make sense for a Hull vessel


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Duncan.

As she was a minesweeper in the war, so she may not have been around Hull, but I'll certainly follow up your suggestion.

Thanks again!
BarryJ


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

This http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/Technical details/miranda_h875.htm 
suggests she was lost after being returned to her owners?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

If she was heading out of Milford Haven and on her way to the fishing grounds say "The Minches" then I think it must be "Perwick Bay" off the Isle Of Man.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

No - she wasn't based at Milford, though her owner was Charles Curzon there in 1917, but didn't go there.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if she sailed out of HULL I don't think they would have made the mistake of saying it was Pelwich Bay if it was Selwicks Bay. When Selwicks Bay is just around the corner so to speak.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

As she was an Admiralty minesweeper, she may not have been based in Hull. It would certainly have been very helpful if we knew where she was based!


----------

